# The Promise Covenants



## JM (May 28, 2007)

notes.



> Whether you have a firm and fixed position on the issue of baptism, or are seeking further clarity from the Scriptures; whether you are a pastor, student, or family seeking to grow in the knowledge of Christ, we believe you will find The Great Debate over Baptism to be an enormous blessing. In this tape series developed from a two-day conference on baptism sponsored in San Antonio, Texas, Bill Einwechter makes an exegetically derived covenantal argument that the proper object of baptism are disciples — those believers who have actually professed faith in Christ. With charity toward both dispensational Baptists and traditional Reformed paedo-baptists, Mr. Einwechter nonetheless makes the rigorous case that both positions are exegetically inadequate. Nearly 11 hrs. on 11 Compact Discs.



Does anyone own this set?

Thanks.


----------



## Mayflower (May 29, 2007)

I owed them (got in personally from Mr. Einwechter), they are for me the best lectures that i ever heard concerning the issue of credoabptism and the covenant. They are so worth to have. I read many books and llisten to lectures on credobaptism like Malone, Jewett & White but these lectures are even much better!!!
These lectures also convince me of the errors of paedobaptsim, and convince me of the credobaptism, if don't have them yet, you have to order them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 29, 2007)

Kind of an eclectic theology. Paedobaptistic in the sense of Covenant inclusion of the kids but he believes the sign ought to be placed upon profession. So they're in the Covenant by virtue of their parents according to him but the sign is placed upon profession.

Commits the categorical error of arguing that, because the NC is only with the true seed of Abraham, that profession is somehow linked to this elect-only administration.


----------



## Ivan (May 29, 2007)

Dont' have time to search...does Mr. Einwechter have his work in print form?


----------



## Mayflower (May 29, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Dont' have time to search...does Mr. Einwechter have his work in print form?




You can check this out :
http://download.visionforum.com/batism_lectures_einwechter.pdf

But there is so much included with lectures themself, which are not in the print form!


----------

